# Primäres DNS- Suffix per DHCP übergeben?



## chris4712 (9. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ist es möglich das "Primäre DNS-Suffix" per DHCP zu übergeben?

Ich frage aus folgendem Grund:
Habe bei mit einen DNS Server eingerichtet. (Test halber Windows 2003 Server)
Wenn ein Client in der Forward- Lookupzone steht, kann ich ihn mit nslookup abfragen.
Die Clients die (nur) in der Reverse-Lookupzone stehen kann ich mit nslookup NICHT abfragen.

Ich müsste also jetzt bei jedem Client noch das Primäre DNS- Suffix eintragen, damit der Client in der Forward- Lookupzone steht.

Oder habe ich was falsch gemacht

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gorim (10. März 2005)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sollte jeder passende Client automatisch in die Forward-Zone eingetragen werden. Kann mich aber auch irren. Bei meinem Testsystem gibts jedenfalls keinen ensprechenden Eintrag beim DHCP-Server.

Wichtig ist, daß der DHCP-Server authorisiert ist. Wird oft vergessen. Außerdem muß der DNS-Server automatische Updates zulassen.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## chris4712 (10. März 2005)

> Wichtig ist, daß der DHCP-Server authorisiert ist. Wird oft vergessen.


 
Das geht aber nur bei einer Domain bzw. AD.
Habe ich aber nicht. Will ich auch nicht 



> Außerdem muß der DNS-Server automatische Updates zulassen.


Ist aktiviert.

In der Forward-Zone stehen nur Clients drin, die einen Primären DNS-Suffix haben, der wie der Zonenname ist (bei mir csnet.local)

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gorim (11. März 2005)

chris4712 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht aber nur bei einer Domain bzw. AD.
> Habe ich aber nicht. Will ich auch nicht



Richtig, dachte bei DNS auch automatisch an ein ADS. 

So, kurz mal die Hilfe bemüht. Beim DHCP-Server muß auch der DNS-Server eingetragen sein (Option 6). Zusätzlich kann man auch das DNS-Suffix mit übergeben (Option 15). Vielleicht gehts damit.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## chris4712 (11. März 2005)

Hallo!

Erst einmal danke für deine Mühe.
Die Option 6 und Option 15 habe ich schon eingetragen.

Leider ohne erfolg.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gorim (12. März 2005)

Hi Chris,

 

habe mich geopfert und mein XP aus der Domäne geworfen. Siehe da: jetzt gehts bei mir auch nicht mehr. Erst als bei den TCP/IP-Eigenschaften unter DNS ein Häkchen bei _DNS-Suffix dieser Verbindung in DNS-Registrierung verwenden_ war, tauchte der Hostname wieder in der Forwardzone auf. nslookup hat dann natürlich auch funktioniert.

Wie Du das Häkchen standardmäßig reinbekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Dort stand zwar etwas über eine Gruppenrichtlinie, aber ohne Domaincontroller kann man meines wissens keine zentrale Richtlinien verteilen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## chris4712 (12. März 2005)

Hallo Gorim!

Also kann man eigentlich zusammenfassend sagen das NSLOOKUP nur möglich ist wenn:

Der PC in einer Domain hängt ODER
Man den primären DNS- Suffix manuell vergibt ODER
Man noch einen WINS Server installiert
Komisch. Hatte mir das irgendwie "anders" vorgestellt :suspekt: 

Was mich nur ein wenig wundert ist dass ich bis jetzt noch nichts darüber bei Google oder hier im Forum gefunden habe.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gorim (13. März 2005)

Hi Chris,

ist anscheinend noch niemandem aufgefallen.  
Es ist zwar schon länger her, wo ich das mal gelernt habe, aber der DHCP und der DNS spielen da eng zusammen. Außerdem funktioniert das erst mit moderneren Windows-Clients. Es gibt bei Microsoft sogenannte White Papers. Damals hatte ich das für Windows 2000 Server von der Homepage runtergeladen. Dort wurde ziemlich genau erklärt, wie das mit welchen Client funktioniert. Wenns dich interessiert kann ich mal versuchen, ob ich die Doku wieder finde.

bis dann
gorim


----------

